# Issues after kennel



## Alycja (Jan 2, 2016)

This is where the lump is, it moves around. There is a normal one on the other side but it's much smaller. What is it, a lymph node?


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

I would check with a vet or those that might know here first. I would probably let the kennel know that you are getting him checked for an issue but I would want to make sure I knew the cause and was reasonably certain that it was neglectful on their part before I blamed them. I wish you the best of luck and hope it something very minor. I hope your baby gets well soon.


----------



## Alycja (Jan 2, 2016)

It looks worse in reality on his belly


----------



## Alycja (Jan 2, 2016)

Thank you for replying!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Please keep us posted. This is why I am too scared to kennel my pup when we go away!


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

I am interested to see what it is.... I agree with Panama Rob, get it checked first. I was always so afraid to leave our Rottie in doggie daycare, afraid she would get hurt, but she loved it!


----------



## macdougallph1 (Oct 13, 2013)

We are going away and I am thinking of hiring someone to come and stay at my home with my puppy. I am so afraid to board him. Your poor puppy! I am so sorry to hear he isn't well. I hope he recovers quickly and you get to the bottom of it.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I have someone come and stay at my house when we go away whenever possible. For the price I pay to board 2 dogs it's actually less expensive for them to stay in the comfort of their home. Not to mention they watch over the house also .


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

I'll be curious too, to see what you find out. As a groomer, I know that sometimes flaky skin happens this time of year-did he get a bath while boarded? We have a boarding facility at the vet clinic where I groom, and kennel staff isn't as thorough with rinsing shampoo out as I would be-if any shampoo was left in the coat, that could also cause the flaking. The red on the belly kind of looks like it could be an allergy of some sort. I watched a border collie for my cousin one time and she had to go in a crate overnight or when I was gone or she'd have destroyed the house. While in the crate, I was worried she'd break her teeth cause she tried to chew the crate apart (which she was actually successful at once-much to my dismay when I got home!) It would seem uncharacteristic of a typical golden, but maybe he was upset and chewed at the kennel and that's what caused the lump?? I personally have never boarded my dogs-we have a wonderful lady who will come 3x per day to let them out and feed them. Boarding is stressful to dogs-its loud and unfamiliar, but I understand not everyone can find someone willing to come to their house. If I had to board, I would choose to do it at a vets-kennel staff can inform the vet of any problems, and its just comforting to know there is a vet right there. Just my 2 cent. Let us know what happens!


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

For those who are interested there is a fantastic website called Trusted Housesitters. It is world wide. People come and mind your pets in your home. You don't pay them and they don't pay you. It costs about $120 to join either as a prospective sitter or as someone who needs a sit. Generally these people love animals and love to travel. We have had three different sitters so far. This past Christmas we had a 25 year old American lass who has a British law degree and works from home so she can be anywhere in the world. She was here for 10 days and during that time took Harley to the beach every day and sent us two videos and several photos and reports. It really is a great site. We visited several kennels as possible places for Harley to stay and to be honest I wouldn't leave him in any of them. When our sitter left she was in tears to leave Harley and wants to come back later in the year to mind our pets again. And we will be thrilled to have her.


----------



## Alycja (Jan 2, 2016)

I took him to the vet. 

Belly - she said it is some ind of dermatitis and prescribed antibiotic for 2 weeks

Face - the lump - she sucked out the liquid and checked under the microscope... no sick cells. After several hours, lump is back again! IDK maybe I will wait week or two and see.


Now I want to go to this **** kennel and say to pay for the vet. It must have been dirty conditions there and he got inflammation on his belly.

Thanks everyone for commenting


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I think boarding can be stressful for dogs and might cause some of the issues. My boy Duke seems to get sick within one or two days after boarding. He boards at the same place he goes to daycare. I have started bringing my own kennels when I board him and Charlie and that seems to work better. Maybe, even with stringent cleaning, they aren't able to clean/disinfect everything. I was really upset last summer when he came home with 2 hotspots that hadn't been treated yet and had a conversation with the daycare/kennel.

Hope your boy feels better soon.


----------

